# Blade The Series



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Has anyone heard when they're going to air the Pilot for Blade The Series? I've been hearing it was going to be on Spike for a long time but never see or hear a date with it.


----------



## Lord_Skywalker (Oct 22, 2005)

Google, gotta love it. 2nd hit - http://www.tv.com/blade/show/22167/summary.html


----------



## Lord_Skywalker (Oct 22, 2005)

Recap for the lazy - June 28, 2006 is the Premier.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Do People still hate Spike-TV ?


----------



## xultar (Jun 15, 2005)

jones07 said:


> Do People still hate Spike-TV ?


People hate Spike.

I'm a woman and I LOVE IT.  TRUE!


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Back in the day, guys was hating on spike-tv for the silly name and it logo and banners Throughout the programming. Oh and I forgot about semi caving in to Spike Jones


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

bump - starts Wednesday!


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

IF they run banners at the bottom of the show....I am gone.
Its amazing how many pop up crap they have too.
I for one hope the show does well. Well enough for someone like Sci-fi to pick it up after Spike throws in the towel.


----------



## Vanis (Jun 2, 2006)

Spike has UFC...nuff said.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I am SO looking forward to this series. I just hope it only comes close to living up to the hype.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Spike isn't near as annoying as they were early on. They don't have the big 1/4-inch banner underneath all their programming anymore. They do have huge animated ads for their shows, but since virtually all the channels do it now, it's hard to fault them for that.

Other than being slightly annoyed that they stopped running Highlander before the entire series had gone straight through, I'm fine.

Greg


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Vanis said:


> Spike has UFC...nuff said.


Only time I turn to Spike is UFC.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Based on the brief interview during the UF finale, I'm not sure that they chose the right actor. When he wears sunglasses and says nothing, he's perfect, though. So maybe he has a good low voice acting thing. Like Christian Bale.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

balboa dave said:


> bump - starts Wednesday!


Thanks!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Ive not yet seen Blade Trinity. Whats the word on this show, is it going to be good anyone think?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

rkester said:


> Ive not yet seen Blade Trinity. Whats the word on this show, is it going to be good anyone think?


You mean the thrid one in the movie trilogy?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, the third movie in the trilogy. I left out the part in there where I meant to ask if the show was going to require having seen all three movies to enjoy... then my ? about if the vibe is that its going to be good or bad.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Not sure i fyou need to see the movies or not. I doubt it. Probably just need to understand the premise.

And for the life of me I cannot remember what the third one was about it. I remember I liked it but cannot remember the plot right now. I am braindead today!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Let me help you out. Blade goes and kills some vampires who have some grand plot to do stuff that's bad.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Let me help you out. Blade goes and kills some vampires who have some grand plot to do stuff that's bad.


Spoiler tags, dude!

SPOILER TAGS!!!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Let me help you out. Blade goes and kills some vampires who have some grand plot to do stuff that's bad.


And he has some moral qualms about doing so, since he is half vampire and all.

phox

Is qualms even a word?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

haha. ive seen 1 and 2... liked 1 alot, 2 was soso, but i read that 3 was better. i wasnt sure if the show used the story from the movies or if it was standalone. ill give anything a shot these days, so few good new shows to watch.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

3 was by far the worst of the lot. Just a horrible movie. It focused more on Blade's new crew. As if Blade needs a crew.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Starts TONIGHT!!!
Two hour premier. Remember to record/watch it.

This reminder brought to you by your friendly neighborhood retrodog. Woof.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I realized my tivo is not accepting any web based recording commands. So I cant fire it up to record this tonight until I get home. Bleh.

Need to send myself a reminder email I guess.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> 3 was by far the worst of the lot. Just a horrible movie. It focused more on Blade's new crew. As if Blade needs a crew.


I never understood how that happened. Goyer wrote Blade I and II as well as Batman Begins. All those stories worked. Blade III was really a piece of crap.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Charlutz said:


> I never understood how that happened. Goyer wrote Blade I and II as well as Batman Begins. All those stories worked. Blade III was really a piece of crap.


I wonder if the decision to replace Snipes in any possible future movies didn't happen in mid-stream? That could certainly throw a story off...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok. Got it in my SP list now. And figured out why the tivo wasnt taking web sent commands.

Hope its good, the show I mean.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Did anyone happen to catch this last night?

I recorded it but didn't get a chance to watch it yet.

Curious if it looks like it has promise..


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

glumlord said:


> Did anyone happen to catch this last night?
> 
> I recorded it but didn't get a chance to watch it yet.
> 
> Curious if it looks like it has promise..


Same here didnt get to watch it yet


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Is it repeating anytime soon?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

My tivo got it I just aint watched it. For a group who was all gungho about it sure seems like noone caught it.

Im guessing retrodog did since he posted about it in giant bold letters in half the forum lol.

If it doesnt repeat Im sure noe of us can help you out. I recorded it to my humax dvd tivo so...


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

I didnt watch it because it was 2 hours long and started at 10pm.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Oh. My. God. What was just plain bad. I made it about 40 minutes in and had to turn it off before my eyes started bleeding. 

First, the picture was blurry. It was letterboxed, so I had it zoomed it in on my Widescreen, but even when I set ti back to 4:3 mode, the picture was still blurry. 

The "acting" was worse than most made-for-cable movies. Kirk "Sticky" Jones tries to copy Snipes, but he just doesn't have the chops to pull it off. 

Just awful. SP deleted  I had high hopes for this one...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

OK, so far thats one vote for "make it stop please gawd make it stop". Any other reviews?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I will watch it tonight or tomorrow but I havent heard much good about it anywhere.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I watched it last night - and the vampire bit on that old 70s show called Cliffhangers was more exciting than anything i saw last night. 

I will still watch for a while though to see if it ramps up into something better.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Bai Shen said:


> Is it repeating anytime soon?


Pretty sure I saw a couple repeats the rest of this week, and early next week.

Sitting in the TiVo waiting to be watched.

phox


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> Is it repeating anytime soon?


I believe I just saw an ad for Saturday at 4pm (Eastern I would guess). I had no interest in this show but I thought I'd check here to see the reviews, guess I don't have to worry I missed anything. BTW I had movies 2 & 3 ready to go in Netflix for a long time but deleted them after reading what an ass Snipes is.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

jimborst said:


> ...reading what an ass Snipes is.


Huh?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> Huh?


He treated all his co-stars like crap when filming the Blade movies. Particularly Blade Trinity. He liked to stay "in character" even while not filming. Refused to speak to his co-stars, etc.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

ClutchBrake said:


> He treated all his co-stars like crap when filming the Blade movies. Particularly Blade Trinity. He liked to stay "in character" even while not filming. Refused to speak to his co-stars, etc.


Interesting.


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> He treated all his co-stars like crap when filming the Blade movies. Particularly Blade Trinity. He liked to stay "in character" even while not filming. Refused to speak to his co-stars, etc.


What kind of wierdo would you have to be to NOT talk to Jessica Biel. I just don't have any respect for the man anymore.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> He treated all his co-stars like crap when filming the Blade movies. Particularly Blade Trinity. He liked to stay "in character" even while not filming. Refused to speak to his co-stars, etc.


Rumor has it that's why they re-worked Trinity to be less of a Blade 3 and more of a pilot for future, Snipes-less installments.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I watched it. I liked it a lot, but what do I know? I liked the 3rd movie.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

I went in with very low expectations and was pleasantly surprised. I've got twenty minutes left to watch but all in all I've really enjoyed it. My main gripe, though, is with far too many people on various message boards touting how Kirk is not Snipes. Um, no duh, folks. If they're comparing his version of Blade with Snipes's version then they'll be unable to get past that. The TiVo Season Pass is set.



Spoiler



I like the way they handled Krista becoming a vampire and I'm anxious to see how her "undercover" work will straddle the line between her wanting revenge for her brother's death and her bond with the House of Chthon.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I got far enough for the first product placement. (They made sure you saw the word Harley on a motorcycle.) I will give the rest a try when I get time.

I haven't watched any of the movies. Should I, or will I get the premise just fine without doing so?


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I watched it tonight. Thought it was good for tv. Definitely a lower budget than the films, which I think is a good thing. Had to replace FX with story. And the story wasn't bad. Nice set up for the season. Acting was bad, but it was mostly action so it wasn't too obvious. They just need to not have Blade speak much. It was only really bad when he gave a speech. Other than that, he pulls off the bad ass ok. Not as good as Snipes, but good enough. And they got to say '****' and 'shove it up your ass.' I'll watch more. I hated trinity, but this was ok.


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would. It didn't need to be two hours. With a script by David Goyer and Geoff Johns it has the right hands guiding the story. There is a sly reference to Moon Knight for all the Marvel Zombies. I always think pilots are some of the worst episodes in a series, so I will stick with it for now.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I kept wondering where I had seen Krista before, she is the hot Mercury Girl. She looked great.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Welp, I set it to record. I'll let ya know what I think once I see it. Not a big fan of rappers trying to act, though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bai Shen said:


> Welp, I set it to record. I'll let ya know what I think once I see it. Not a big fan of rappers trying to act, though.


If it's any consolation, he doesn't try very hard. 

I was pleasantly surprised. It was quite watchable. Maybe a case of lowered expectations, but it's an interesting set-up. They're smart to air it in the summer, when there's not a lot of stuff to bump it off the list; I'll give it a chance for a while.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If it's any consolation, he doesn't try very hard.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised. It was quite watchable. Maybe a case of lowered expectations, but it's an interesting set-up. They're smart to air it in the summer, when there's not a lot of stuff to bump it off the list; I'll give it a chance for a while.


Most don't.  That's why I didn't initially add a SP for this.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, if all the actors take some acting lessons it might work. I'm 3/4 through it and have cringed any time blade or the militant military lady speak. Those two are really awful actors. The "secret vampire expert" guy is not great either. But blade's assistant and the cliched bad guy are alright.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

For a vampire TV series, I liked it.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6348667.html?display=Breaking+News

A 2.0 rating (2.4 million viewers)

2 hour Premier - 'Free' through July 11 on iTunes

* More info through link, above.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

super dave said:


> I kept wondering where I had seen Krista before, she is the hot Mercury Girl. She looked great.


Thank you.

That was bugging me everytime she was on the screen.

phox


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Finally watched this last night. I have to admit I was impressed with their ambition on a TV budget. And nicely executed - it felt both familiar and different.

Sticky was pretty good as Blade, though, yes, it does help that Blade was never about emoting, just looking intimidating. Sticky's snarl works. Season passed preserved.

BTW, it's just so odd to read/hear Sticky Fingaz - the name he went by during his days with the rap group Onyx - being referred to as 'Kirk.' Especially considering what that name means to genre fans ("So... do you come to this planet often?")


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

The first Blade episode is free on itunes for those who missed it.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Fleegle said:


> Oh. My. God. What was just plain bad. I made it about 40 minutes in and had to turn it off before my eyes started bleeding.
> 
> First, the picture was blurry. It was letterboxed, so I had it zoomed it in on my Widescreen, but even when I set ti back to 4:3 mode, the picture was still blurry.
> 
> ...


I agree, and I can't believe the generally positive response its getting in this thread. The production values are as good as can be expected for what must be a low budget show, but the script is a string of cliches and the acting ranges from indifferent to awful. And is that Randy Quaid? What's he doing in this bag of suck?

I'm less than an hour into the pilot, and I don't think I'm gonna make it through.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Whew! I just saw this thread today in time to catch a repeat. Here's hoping it doesn't suck too hard.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Went in with low expectations, and those low expectations were met: lot's of cliches, bad acting, low budget....

But sometimes decent shows start out that way. Disappointed? Yes. Did I delete the season pass? Not yet.

We'll just rank it low so it never bumps anything else, and see if it ever gets off the ground.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ....I was pleasantly surprised. It was quite watchable. Maybe a case of lowered expectations, but it's an interesting set-up. They're smart to air it in the summer, when there's not a lot of stuff to bump it off the list; I'll give it a chance for a while.


Agree...it did drag a bit, and I concur that it didn't need to be two hours. But I also liked how they handled Kristen being "turned" then getting injected with the serum. We'll see how it plays out...SP remains.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

anom said:


> And is that Randy Quaid? What's he doing in this bag of suck?


Apparently you haven't been following Quaid's career over the last ten years. The whole decade has been a big bag of suck.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I couldn't really tell if the woman playing Krista can act or not because she was given some of the worst dialogue in the history of tv.

Blade's martial arts skilled sucked. He (or his stunt double) was slower and less believable than Sarah Michelle Geller.

Why are vampires always portrayed as sexy? Murder, mayhem and blood aren't too sexy to me.

The pilot was pretty bad but it was probably the best Spike can do. I'll continue to watch as long as it doesn't get any worse, doesn't conflict with any better show and the women continue to wear skimpy clothes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I couldn't really tell if the woman playing Krista can act or not ...


Who cares?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, the final third of the episode turned it from really bad to mildly interesting. I will watch for at least another episode or two.


----------



## devlindark (Jul 20, 2005)

You have got to give this show a chance it isn't going to be Snipes so that is a big letdown

I think there may have been some better suites actor to play blade but we got who we got and that is that, he did a decent job though he seemed to get his ass kicked way to much to give me the same feeling that Snipes did in that first scene in the first Blade. He was getting beat down a little bit to much but he pulled it off ok. They need a better action scene director and camera man the Angles sucked and it was way to dark

but they did set up a great premise that they have been able to remove their weekness to garlic at least and who knows maybe sunlight as well. 

I intened to stay with it and ride it out for the season and see what happens, I of course will not be watching it live,


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> Apparently you haven't been following Quaid's career over the last ten years. The whole decade has been a big bag of suck.


The last time I saw him was in Brokeback Mountain. I'm sure there are some obvious "suck" jokes that can be made from that, but it was one of the best movies of the year. Blade The Series seems like an embarassing step down from that, but maybe Brokeback Mountain was just a lucky aberration for him.

Looking at IMDB, I don't see Blade listed on his screen credits. I guess it wasn't him after all.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Why are vampires always portrayed as sexy? ----> I'll continue to watch as long as... ~ ...the women continue to wear skimpy clothes.


That's why vampires are always portrayed as sexy....


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

Anyone have a theory about the vampires hanging from the rafters in the barn? I'm calling it a barn because of the hay on the floor. The acting and story might not have been great, but I'm going to give it a try for awhile.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> First, the picture was blurry. It was letterboxed, so I had it zoomed it in on my Widescreen, but even when I set ti back to 4:3 mode, the picture was still blurry.


This is why I quit watching the Stargate series. 4:3 letterboxed stuff on a widescreen HDTV looks terrible IMHO. I'll wait till the show goes to DVD and then give it a rent. I loved the Blade movies, especially the first. I'll give the TV show a rent when it comes to DVD.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> This is why I quit watching the Stargate series. 4:3 letterboxed stuff on a widescreen HDTV looks terrible IMHO....


You are absolutely right. And no amount of apsect ratio changing with your widescreen TV will make it look any better (without compromising serious real estate). When are they gonna get it in their ever-lovin' minds that more and more folks have widescreen TVs?


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

SeanC said:


> For a vampire TV series, I liked it.


Well put, and agreed.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I went into this show with low expectations... Like at a Chinese Buffet.. It wasn't so bad for the price. There were some stupid lines.. "I can help, I was a Sargent in the Army"..

I am keeping the SP for now. I am not a big fan of the overty gay vampires from the Anne Rice books, so this was a little better. I do like how there are different groups of vampires.


----------



## Robinsage (Jun 12, 2006)

Saw it, looks good. It would, however, be immeasurably better if Snipes was still in the title role.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Passable. But oh wow! Krista is HOT! That white dress was a 10+!

/drool


And what's up with Randy Quaid? Can he get no other work?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Did anyone notice the lake where the Indian Vampire flashback was filmed seemed to be the same lake from 'The 4400'?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Magister said:


> Did anyone notice the lake where the Indian Vampire flashback was filmed seemed to be the same lake from 'The 4400'?


LOL, I noticed that, too. So many shows are shot in Canada, it's probably the same lake.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

No comments on episode 2 yet?

I caught it last night and found it entertaining. Granted, part of me is rooting for it not to suck, but I think has some upside. I don't read the comic, but I hope they have a lot of angles to work with, because they are zooming through potential storylines in these early eps.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I haven't watched it yet. But as long as they keep putting Krista in that white dress, I'll keep tuning in. Actually, the less of Blade the better.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

yes - good TV vampire show. as long as they have Vampires gone wild like Krista in it - it stays on my season pass list.

Maybe Sticky will slowly get in shape from doing the show and become a more believable vampire slayer.

the sidekick was cool and very well played I thought.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I haven't watched it yet. But as long as they keep putting Krista in that white dress, I'll keep tuning in. Actually, the less of Blade the better.


I think you'll enjoy this episode.

Subtract dress, add shower. Then add towel and mirror.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Subtract the towel would have been better, but I'll watch!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

So what you guys are saying is that this show is worthless except for some cute chick shots?

Ive not yet tried it, have both eps on the tivo. If its anything like trinity i will probably pass.

but i can always FFWD thru the #2 ep for the shower thing.


----------



## Ran94 (May 14, 2004)

The series is shot here in Vancouver. Series is decent for Vampire TV. Could have been as bad as the Canadian one "Forever Knight" starring Geraint Wyn Davies who was on 24 this season.

True about Snipes being an ass to everyone. Too Triple H didn't really kick his butt. Snipes is in Vancouver a lot. Explains why his career is going down the toilet. Plenty of straight to video movies....can you say Jean Claude Van Damme??


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

rkester said:


> So what you guys are saying is that this show is worthless except for some cute chick shots?
> 
> Ive not yet tried it, have both eps on the tivo. If its anything like trinity i will probably pass.
> 
> but i can always FFWD thru the #2 ep for the shower thing.


The overall opinion seems to echo that this is good, on a TV Vampire scale. My brain still doesn't know what day of the week it airs, but by the time the next episode hits my TiVo, I think my brain will say "Oooh, Blade episode."


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Watchable. My guess is it will last 2.5 seasons


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

jerobi said:


> Well put, and agreed.


Almost as good as a zombie series. I'll keep watching for a while. Maybe just for Mercury girl.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Krista is in this month's FHM.


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

The 2nd episode was enertaining, but the ending seemed a little far-fetched.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Krista is in this month's FHM.


http://www.fhmus.com/girls_girls_of_fhm_article.asp?cnl_id=1&stn_id=1&idx_id=1374&gofp_slot=1


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Watched the pilot last night. It was okay. Nothing spectacular, though. Fritz wanting the untested serum was pretty retarded. And of course it worked on him. Can't have the serum not work on a named character.

What was up with the butcher truck and the bagged vampires? Are they creating an army? They didn't seem to be making a blood bank.

Oh, an' for you Firefly fans, Lisa Lassek is an editor on this show. She was an editor on Firefly and also helped with the Chinese translations.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> What was up with the butcher truck and the bagged vampires? Are they creating an army? They didn't seem to be making a blood bank.


They were test subjects for the vaccine experiments. (I initially thought they were farming them for "ash" as well, but apparently that's not the case.)


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> They were test subjects for the vaccine experiments. (I initially thought they were farming them for "ash" as well, but apparently that's not the case.)


Ah, okay. So why'd they bag the cop? The vaccine worked.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> Ah, okay. So why'd they bag the cop? The vaccine worked.


Because it was a fun "poetic justice" moment?  And I guess they still need additional test subjects, to refine the process and prove that it's safe for all vampires (for all we know Fritz could be an aberration).


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> Because it was a fun "poetic justice" moment?  And I guess they still need additional test subjects, to refine the process and prove that it's safe for all vampires (for all we Fritz could be an aberration).


Yeah, I got the poetic justice bit. Was jus' lookin' for a logical explanation. The other confusing bit is why the truck leaving was leaking all that blood?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

super dave said:


> I kept wondering where I had seen Krista before, she is the hot Mercury Girl.


She was also on the first season of _Punk'd_ (as one of the actors)...


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

BTW, am I the only one who thinks Krista is just meh?


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> She was also on the first season of _Punk'd_ (as one of the actors)...


I have never seen Punk'd.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> BTW, am I the only one who thinks Krista is just meh?


Yeah.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> BTW, am I the only one who thinks Krista is just meh?


Yes.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> BTW, am I the only one who thinks Krista is just meh?


At the beginning of the show, when she was human, she didn't look that spectacular. I think they were deliberately dressing her down and skipping the makeup in order to contrast with her later vampire image. But once she got into that dress, and later when she was in full-on vamp mode, Wowsa!  :up:


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

I'll admit she has a nice body, but her face jus' doesn't do it for me.-shrug- Can't really explain it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm a brunette guy. I guess that helps.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm a brunette guy. I guess that helps.


So am I. Like I said, I have no issues with the rest of her. I dunno. I jus' looked at some pics of her on google an' she looks good. I guess I'll watch a few more eps an' see if my opinion changes.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm a brunette guy. I guess that helps.


+1 :up:


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> So am I. Like I said, I have no issues with the rest of her. I dunno. I jus' looked at some pics of her on google an' she looks good. I guess I'll watch a few more eps an' see if my opinion changes.


For me it's her nose.
Don't care for the shape of it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

And to get this thread back on track, what a horrible show this is. Just burned thru the first episode and then deleted the second.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

I disagree. Made up my mind to stay with this show for the time being


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Yeah, the show is working on some interesting plots. It's a keeper for me as well.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

hanumang said:


> Yeah, the show is working on some interesting plots. It's a keeper for me as well.


I feel the same maybe because I had low expectations but I am really enjoying the show. Parts of the first episode were terrible but since then it has been much better. People give up on shows way to fast most shows don't start getting good for a few episodes.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

vikingguy said:


> ... People give up on shows way to fast most shows don't start getting good for a few episodes.


Yeah, they're just as bad as a FOX programming executive.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

vikingguy said:


> Parts of the first episode were terrible but since then it has been much better. People give up on shows way to fast most shows don't start getting good for a few episodes.


If parts of the pilot were terrible, why in the world would you continue to watch? I love the character, but my time is too pressed to be devoting it to watching terrible television. If you want me as a viewer, you'd better at least do something in the pilot. And that something better involve more than just scantily clad women.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> If parts of the pilot were terrible, why in the world would you continue to watch? I love the character, but my time is too pressed to be devoting it to watching terrible television. If you want me as a viewer, you'd better at least do something in the pilot. And that something better involve more than just scantily clad women.


If a show has a premis that interests me Iwill give it a few episodes before I decide if the show stays or goes. A few of my all time favorite shows have started slow and got better and better. Shows like B5,ST:ng,ST:ds9 and seinfeld started off slow but got better and better. There are very few shows that blow me away from episode 1 till the end. I disliked the first few episodes of the american office but now I love the show.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> parts of the pilot were terrible, why in the world would you continue to watch? I love the character, but my time is too pressed to be devoting it to watching terrible television. .


Then how could you still be a Bengal's fan?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

jones07 said:


> Then how could you still be a Bengal's fan?


A holdover from my teen years, when I wasn't so pressed for time, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm finished with this. Despite the female eye candy (Jill Wagner), I can't get into it. No one does Wesley Snipes like Wesley Snipes. But that's not the only reason I cancelled the SP -- writing is poor, disjointed...pace is too slow....bye bye...


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I'm finished with this. Despite the female eye candy (Jill Wagner), I can't get into it. No one does Wesley Snipes like Wesley Snipes. But that's not the only reason I cancelled the SP -- writing is poor, disjointed...pace is too slow....bye bye...


 :up: I agree. It's definitely a :down: 
I wanted to like it, but I couldn't do it.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

The women who play Krista and Chase were interviewed in Spikes Women of Action that aired recently.


----------



## darat (Aug 3, 2006)

I love this show, then again i love vampire tv shows/movies.

It really picked up the later episodes, the pilot doesnt do it justice IMHO. Although I did like the pilot, and felt it recreated blade pretty nicely. I never saw Blade Trinity in fear of it sucking horribly, but now i can watch that movie and realize that even if it sucks, this TV show will make up for it.


I need to read the comics, because apparently rumour has it frost could re appear.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually only watched 1 episode, and canceled the SP this week, just couldn't get into it. oh well


----------

